# Gaming Laptop



## Sonnik (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich möchte mir diesen Monat einen neuen Laptop kaufen, 
da dieser auch fürs Gamen geeignet sein sollte (WoW, Cod BO II, Etc) 
habe ich mich so ein wenig schon mal umgeschaut. 

Die 2 interessanten Modelle sind 

Alienware M17x oder Asus G75.

Ich kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden, da auf der einen Seite, die Fanboys 
überzeugt von Alienware sind und einige darüber sagen, dass es der 
letzte Müll sei für das Geld. 
Eventuell könnt ihr dazu mal eure Meinung raus lassen, welcher von beiden besser ist 
und aus welchen Gründen, ihr könnt mir auch ruhig andere Vorschläge geben. 
Der Preis sollte aber bitte nicht über einer der beiden sein, sprich 
keine Über 2.000€. 

Der Laptop soll auch wenn ich anfange 2014 zu studieren und ihn dann 
überall mit hin zu nehmen (Das Gewicht ist egal). Deswegen solle er schon recht langlebig sein.


MFG Sonnik


----------



## H2OTest (9. Dezember 2012)

Frage: Was willst du Studieren? - und muss der Laptop mobil sein damit du mobil gamen kannst? beziehungsweise brauchst du große Rechenleistung für dein Studium?


----------



## Sonnik (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich will keinen Rechner mehr und will nur einen Laptop für alles haben, deswegen ja ich will mobil gamen.


----------



## Varitu (9. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

das Problem dürfte sein, das bei den Gamingnotebooks die Akkulaufzeit schlichtweg viel zu kurz ist, damit du es in der Uni sinnvoll nutzen kannst. Ich selbst hab nicht studiert, aber wenn ich mit Kollegen spreche die gerade nebenbei studieren oder ihren Technikeri nder Abendschule machen; die setzen alle auf ein Netbook, Macbook Air oder ein kleines Ultrabook. Sehr Handlich und lange Akkulaufzeit halt.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Dezember 2012)

Bei Alienware zahlt man viel Geld für den Namen, nur so nebenbei erwähnt.


----------



## Sonnik (9. Dezember 2012)

Okay, dann werd ich mir da etwas anderes überlegen, mit dem Studium, Danke für die Info. 
Dann muss ich doch da etwas mehr investieren für einen speziellen dafür 




Aber was würdet ihr mir denn raten für einen Gaming laptop, jetzt abgesehen von 
dem Studium als Freizeit Gerät ? 




MFG & Dankeschön


----------



## Davinho1 (9. Dezember 2012)

Bei Schenker (mysn.de) bekommst du bessere Hardware für weniger/genauso viel Geld und die Verarbeitung steht deinen Alternativen in nichts nach. Kannst dir auch selber was konfigurieren, damit du kein Geld für Komponenten ausgibst, die dir nicht sooo wichtig sind.


----------



## xynlovesit (10. Dezember 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Bei Alienware zahlt man viel Geld für den Namen, nur so nebenbei erwähnt.




Bei Apple, BMW, Samsung, Hilti, Diesel, Thomas Hilfiger, Rolex, zahlt man viel Geld fuer den Namen, nur so nebenbei erwaehnt.


----------



## Saji (10. Dezember 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Bei Apple, BMW, Samsung, Hilti, Diesel, Thomas Hilfiger, Rolex, zahlt man viel Geld fuer den Namen, nur so nebenbei erwaehnt.



Nur das man bei Hilti für sein Geld auch was bekommt.


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Bei Apple, BMW, Samsung, Hilti, Diesel, Thomas Hilfiger, Rolex, zahlt man viel Geld fuer den Namen, nur so nebenbei erwaehnt.



Jo und alle haben dasselbe Problem wie alienware, keiner braucht sie, aber sie sind halt da weils genug Leute gibt die ihnen das Geld in den Rachen schieben.

GRUNDSATZDISKUSSION ANSTOSS -

- ich bin raus  *flitz*


----------



## Varitu (10. Dezember 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Nur das man bei Hilti für sein Geld auch was bekommt.



Stimmt, ich muß mir auch mal eine zulegen.


----------



## Varitu (10. Dezember 2012)

@TE,

wenn du fast nur Zuhause spielst würde ich den Gedanken an ein Gamingnotebook vergessen. Dann doch besser beim normalen PC bleiben und für das gesparte Geld ein Ultrabook zum lernen kaufen.


----------



## H2OTest (10. Dezember 2012)

VAritu, dafür war meine Frage gedacht - da er aber "mobil zocken will" - wird es wohl ein gaming notebook


----------



## Sonnik (10. Dezember 2012)

Genau 

Stellt sich nur die Frage, welches es wird. 

Danke, dass ihr mir alle Vorschläge gebt, ich möchte aber wirklich auf ein Notebook umsteigen. 
Da ich schon seit letztem Jahr WoW auf meinem 800€ Notebook gezockt habe. 


MfG


----------



## OldboyX (11. Dezember 2012)

Von den beiden würde ich dir zum Asus G75V raten, insgesamt aber wohl eher zu einem Clevo.
Die beliebten Clevo Barebones (die du bei verschiedenen Händlern kaufen kannst und mit Konfigurator auf deine Wünsche zuschneidern kannst). Solche Seiten sind bspw. mysn.de, hawkforce.de oder one.de.
Wenn es preiwert sein soll, dann:
http://www.mysn.de/d...020;010;041;010
das sollte auch einigermaßen gute Akkulaufzeit zusammenkriegen wenn man Nvidia Optimus nutzt.

etwas teurer ist das: 
http://www.mysn.de/d...020;015;010;010
dafür gibts hier auch die stärkeren Grafikkarten und eine beleuchtete Tastatur

Der Vorteil der Clevos: Preis/Leistung ist sehr gut und man kann die Notebooks sehr gut warten und upgraden, da man durch einfaches entfernen der Klappen alles rankommt (Lüfter, Kühlkörper etc.).

Der Vorteil des Asus G75V: Ist das leiseste Gaming Notebook das man kriegen kann soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Rifter (13. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir kamen schon viele Notebooks zum Einsatz und glaub mir: mit einem kleinen, leichten Gerät ist man viel besser dran als mit so einem Desktop-Ersatz...

Falls du nicht gerade eine große bzw. vollwertige Tastatur brauchst rate ich dir zum:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009LHA4PO/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=17P6C3H9P12011JTHK1Y&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128

Ein Tablet - mit der Tastatur wird es zu einem vollwertigen Netbook. Dank 2 Akkus hält das Ding 10-15 Stunden. Mit Windows 8 und der Tastatur ist das Gerät auch 100% Office fähig.

Wenn ich nicht selst schon so ein Tablet/Netbook hätte (leider nur die Android Version) dann würd ich das Teil hier glatt kaufen! 
Das Tippen mit der Tastatur ist kein Problem, was mich anfangs auch verwundert hat da ich als Mann nicht gerade die zierlichsten Hände hab. 
Und so ein Tablet bereichert den Alltag schon enorm...

Soll es doch in richtung Notebook gehn würd ich an deiner stelle mehr auf die Verabeitung, Gewicht, Akkuleistung, Abmessungen setzen. Wie wärs mit einem ThinkPad? Das sind echte Arbeitstiere.
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Lenovo-ThinkPad-W530-N1K43GE-Notebook.77861.0.html


----------



## Ogil (13. Dezember 2012)

Das Asus Vivo Tab laeuft mit Windows RT und ist somit weder 100% Office-faehig noch kann man sonstwie "normale" Windows-Programme darauf laufen lassen. Wieso Du das jemandem empfiehlst der einen Gaming-Laptop sucht ist mir schleierhaft...


----------



## H2OTest (13. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das Asus Vivo Tab laeuft mit Windows RT und ist somit weder 100% Office-faehig noch kann man sonstwie "normale" Windows-Programme darauf laufen lassen. Wieso Du das jemandem empfiehlst der einen Gaming-Laptop sucht ist mir schleierhaft...



dito


----------



## Rifter (13. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das Asus Vivo Tab laeuft mit Windows RT und ist somit weder 100% Office-faehig noch kann man sonstwie "normale" Windows-Programme darauf laufen lassen. Wieso Du das jemandem empfiehlst der einen Gaming-Laptop sucht ist mir schleierhaft...



Weil da hald Office 2013 drauf laufen wird?!

Außerdem hab ich es ihm auch nicht als Gameing-Laptop verkaufen wollen.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Dezember 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Weil da hald Office 2013 drauf laufen wird?!
> 
> Außerdem hab ich es ihm auch nicht als Gameing-Laptop verkaufen wollen.



und warum postet du dann etwas vollkommen unpassenden Beitrag hier rein?


----------



## Rifter (13. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> und warum postet du dann etwas vollkommen unpassenden Beitrag hier rein?



Oha...

Entschulige bitte.

Ich dachte durch folgenden Satz:



Rifter schrieb:


> Bei mir kamen schon viele Notebooks zum Einsatz und glaub mir: mit einem kleinen, leichten Gerät ist man viel besser dran als mit so einem Desktop-Ersatz...



wäre meine Absicht klar gewesen...


----------



## Ogil (13. Dezember 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Weil da hald Office 2013 drauf laufen wird?!


Da es sich um Windows RT handelt, wird auch nur Office 2013 RT darauf laufen - was eine speziell angepasste Variante von Office 2013 ist, bei der diverse Features des "normalen" Office fehlen. Also stimmt das so auch nicht. Allerdings kommt von dem Teil Anfang 2013 auch eine Atom-basierte Variante raus, auf der dann ein "normales" Windows 8 laeuft. Und fuer mich ist der einzige Grund fuer ein Win8-Tab, wenn wirklich Windows 8 drauf laeuft und man "normale" Windows-Programme laufen lassen kann.

Deswegen wird es dann trotzdem kein Gaming-Laptop...


----------



## Chmas (14. Dezember 2012)

So mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen.

Obs jetzt ein Gaming Notebook ist oder nicht man kann auf vielen Varianten es auch als Notebook zum Arbeiten nutzen.

G75V Akkulaufzeit: 
Vollast: 1h 
IDLE: 3h
http://www.notebookc...ok.72647.0.html

Alienware: 
Vollast: 1h
IDLE: 5h - 6h
http://www.notebookc...ok.74805.0.html

Medion Erazer (gleiche Ausstattung ca, wie G75V nur 600 Euro günstiger)
Vollast: 1h
IDLE: 4h - 5h
http://www.notebookc...ok.76957.0.html

Wenn ich dir ein vorschlag machen kann ein halbes Ultrabook mit einer "guten" Grafikkarte und einen guten CPU und dazu noch 8h IDLE Leistung:
Asus Zenbook UX51VZ:
15Zoller 2,2kg Gewicht 1920x1080 Auflösung, 650GTM CPU: I7 3612 2x SSD 512gb Riadverbund und das beste daran 8h Akkulaufzeit trotz guter Performance bei ein Ersatzakku würde man 16h erreichen was bei ein Arbeitstag sicher ausreicht. 
http://www.notebookc...ok.84091.0.html

Klar hat jeder Laptophersteller stärken und schwächen bei Asus finde ich ihre stärken sehr gutes Kühlverfahren und gute Zusatzausstattung.
Alienware man kann den Laptop zusammenstellen hat gute Komponenten aber zu ein sehr teuren Preis und das Betriebsgeräusch und Wärmeentwicklung ist eher mangelhaft.
MSYN(Schenker), ONE und ähnliche MSI Barbone Anbieter haben meistens ein günstigeren Preis lässt sich gut Warten aber auch hier ist die Hitzeentwicklung, Verarbeitung und Garantielaufzeit eher mangelhaft da man für mehr als 1 Jahr extra zahlen muss.

Lenovo hat meistens super Hardware verbaut zu ein sehr günstigen Preis doch alle anderen Bereiche lassen da eher zu wünchen übrig Betriebsgeräuche sind bei vielen Notebook bei volllast bei 50db^^ was schon extrem störend ist.

Ich selbst nutze ein G75V mit 3D Display. Selbst unter Volllast ist er kaum zu hören er wird nicht heiß und die Akkulaufzeit liegt bei mir bei ca. 2h für Spiele oder Filme klar war es nicht gerade günstig aber ich würde ihn nicht mehr hergeben hatte vorher ein Alienware und jetzt wo ich ein so leisen Laptop habe möchte ich nie mehr ein Alienware. Aber das ist halt geschmacksache manche stören die lauten Geräuche nicht, mich schon der Laptop ist aber halt die beste Methode um Mobil was zu tun zu haben sonst müsste ich Montags ständig mein Rechner ins Auto packen dann aufbauen und Freitag wieder zusammenpacken und wieder zu Hause aufstellen, da ist aber bei ein Laptop deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## Sonnik (14. Dezember 2012)

Danke für deine Tipps und deinen Beitrag, der hat mich etwas weiter gebracht. 
Der Asus sieht wirklich interessant aus und den werde ich mir vor Ort auf mal anschauen 
(sofern vorhanden beim ach so tollen MM )


Die Geräuschentwicklung stört mich nicht wirklich, da ich meistens eh Musik höre, oder es einfach nicht wahrnehme.
Ich hatte einen Asus Rc530:
i5 - 2410 2,3Ghz
6Gb Ram 
Gt 540 &
500Gb Festplatte (Welche, ist eine gute frage ).

Die Geräusche gehen so, man hört ein leises summen, aber naja mich stört so etwas null.


Noch eine Frage zu dir, du hattest vorher auch einen Alienware, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. 
Wenn du über die Geräuschentwicklung hinwegsiehst, würdest du dich trotzdem für den G75 entscheiden ?






Ps. Auch mal ein Danke an den rest hier im Thread für eure Beiträge 


MfG


----------



## Chmas (14. Dezember 2012)

Also was ich am Alienware vermisst habe ist die Austauschfähigkeit von CPU/GPU aber welcher normaler Nutzer kann schon von ein Laptop die CPU und GPU tauschen? Das können die wenigsten und noch weniger versuchen oder wollen es auch tun. Die Verarbeitung ist gleich man kommt am G75V an beide Festplatten, RAM, Wlanmodus und Kühleinrichtung zum reinigen. Obwohl das Asus g75V etwas schlicht im bezug auf Alienware aussieht weil nicht so viele Lichter angebracht sind (tastatur und powerknopf leuchten als einzigstes) ich finde es gut weil wer will schon das alles mögliche an ein Laptop leuchtet? Manche stehen aber halt darauf aber Asus ist halt immer noch günstiger als Alienware dafür hat man aber bei Asus G75V nur 3 verschiedene Konfigs mit 3D Display mit SSD und 1 GB Festplatte oder ohne usw. der CPU/GPU ist immer gleich bis auf eine Konfig wo 660 oder 650 verbaut ist. Der Sound vom Asus G75V ist auch sehr gut da ein Subwoofer verbaut ist. Was manchen Leuten besonders nerven wird beim G75V ist die Software die am anfang gratis installiert ist 4-6 Gratisspiele die aber nur maximal 90min laufen und dann gesperrt werden und andere zusatzsoftware die man erstmal 1h entfernen muss. Dazu gibts beim Asus ein paar schnelltasten die ich bei mein alten Alienware vermisst habe wie zum beispielsweise Monitor auszuschalten so das der Laptop normal weiterläuft aber er halt den Monitor vom Laptop ausschaltet. Klar kann man über Windows ne schnelltaste zuweisen aber das war bei Asus halt von Haus aus. 

Also ich finde Alienware und Asus G75V sind absolut gleichwertig selbst wenn es kleine Unterschiede gibt. Ich finde aber halt die Emessionen besonders wichtig und der Preis für Alienware ist auch gleich nochmal 100-250 Euro teurer bei gleicher Ausstattung.

EDIT: Ach ja ich würde mich wieder für den Asus entscheiden außer Asus hätte aktuell nicht die neusten Komponenten verbaut da es ja schon die 680M gibt aber Asus noch kein einziges Model hat was damit ausgestattet ist. G75V habe ich mir eigentlich nur gekauft da es die besten Werte im Bereich Emmisionen hatte und dazu die zweitbeste Grafikkarte 670M da gabs nur eine bessere die 675M die aber nur gerinfügig besser war und die Modele die diese Ausstattung hatten nichts für mich waren. Warum ich mir die 3D Version gekauft habe? Wollte es mal ausprobieren es gibt Spiele die in 3D Modus richtig spass machen aber nach 2h-3h Spielen nervt die Brille extrem da ich eher ungern Brillen trage sei's zum zocken oder der Sonne wegen.


----------



## Coreeye (29. Dezember 2012)

Schenker hat keinen MSI, sondern den besseren Clevo Barebone und wurde größtenteils gut bewertet  
Beispiele: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/notebooks/24804-test-schenker-notebooks-xmg-p722-gtx-670m-im-sli.html?start=10

(hier ist die Hitzeentwicklung, Verarbeitung und Garantielaufzeit eher mangelhaft da man für mehr als 1 Jahr extra zahlen muss.)

->trifft auf die guten Schenker Modellen nicht unbedingt zu! 


Die G75 Version ist natürlich schon sehr gut, aber auch extrem teuer - im Vergleich zu teuer.


----------

